# Best Compression method in WinRAR?



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2012)

As the topic asks, can you guys tell me the best compression method while compiling a file with WinRAR.
I am trying to compress a 800 mb .MKV file with 'Best' method but it becomes 799 mb. Is there a way to make it smaller without touching the quality of the original file?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 18, 2012)

Video files are already compressed,so you won't be able to achieve much further compression.Apart from the rar type compression,7zip and UHARC are also good.Winrar doesn't support compressing in any of those formats,you need another utility.UHARC may give you about 10MB further compression but it will take too much time.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

here's something interesting ( though it will re-encode the file ) 
How to Compress MKV Files | eHow.com


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2012)

Neuron is right. Video files are already compressed. Compressing them using an Archiver is of no use.

Re-encode them.  But this will result in quality loss.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks all. Yes, Neuron is right, these files are already compressed. Still TG's article was interesting to read, but as I said compromising quality wasn't my target, so I've to skip it.
Please close this thread, purpose is done.


----------

